# Melafix question



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

One of my swordtails has developed an infection (either fungal or bacterial, not sure) on her lips, causing her otherwise orange lips to become white. I have put my 1st dose of Melafix into the tank about 1 hour ago. I turned off the tank lights for that length of time, and my power filter has also been secured. I currently have a CF-60 sponge filter in service still, but I'm not sure that will be enough for the 7 day dose. How long should I leave the HOB secured, also how long should I turn off tank lighting after dosing?

Tank size: 75g
Ammonia: 0ppm
NitrIte: 0ppm
NitrAte: 0ppm
PH/GH/KH: 7.9 / ? / 5
Cycled,yes or no: yes
Number of fish: 6 Mollies, 4 Swordtails, 1 Syn. Decorus, 1 Syn. Multipunctatus, 2 (small) Angelfish, 2 Guppies 
Acclimation process: N/A
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): White Lips
How often between fish additions: no additions for +7 days
Waterchange schedule: 10g every week
Tank temp: 78F


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would remove the carbon from the filter, but keep the filter running.

White fuzzy growth around the mouth is most likely columnaris. You'll want to isolate any fish showing signs, as it is highly contagious. You will also want to treat with an anti-fungal like Pimafix, rather than an anti-bacterial like Melafix.

Best of luck, I had a columnaris outbreak that wiped out my entire tank. Once they show signs, they have about 3-4 days to live.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> I would remove the carbon from the filter, but keep the filter running.
> 
> White fuzzy growth around the mouth is most likely columnaris. You'll want to isolate any fish showing signs, as it is highly contagious. You will also want to treat with an anti-fungal like Pimafix, rather than an anti-bacterial like Melafix.
> 
> Best of luck, I had a columnaris outbreak that wiped out my entire tank. Once they show signs, they have about 3-4 days to live.



After a little research, Columnaris is bacterial See here.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

I pulled the carbon filters out and placed empty media bags in the HOB for the week, this way I can still get the debris out of the water without worry of carbon filtering out the medicines


----------



## Waterworlds (Apr 12, 2015)

My husbands swordtail had that too. We actually used both Melafix and pimafix together. We usually do that. 

Try to save up for a small 10 gallon you can us can a quarantine in the future. Craigslist is great option for a second hand one. 

Best wishes! I hope she gets better.


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

I have completed the 7-day treatment of Melafix, and we didn't lose anyone!!! I have 2 10g tanks that are currently cycling, mostly designated for fry (from the mollies and swordtails respectively) But, I can always condense fry to make a medical tank in the future.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I highly doubt you killed columnaris with any of the fixes ,although it may be possible?
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


----------



## shaddrag (Mar 25, 2015)

coralbandit said:


> I highly doubt you killed columnaris with any of the fixes ,although it may be possible?
> Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention


I only stated that I completed the dosing... and that no fish died... I have not claimed to have cured anything...


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

shaddrag said:


> I only stated that I completed the dosing... and that no fish died... I have not claimed to have cured anything...


No need to get defensive. Hes just being objective.
I want to clear up some confusion on this thread, most respectfully to all. 
Some people just like the tee tree oils because they smell good and can kill harmful microbes along with more larger water changes. The tee tree oils have been tested on and found to kill a small number of mostly gram positive types of bacteria. Most fish diseases are gram negative. They will also sometimes kill fungus (primafix)
To clear up another question i saw tossed around....
Fungus, (actually mould) does not live on LIVE fish matter. It eats away at dead tissue. That is just the way it is. So to clear up a debate (something that took a lot of convincing for me too) is that ALL body fungus type diseases on fish are related to a scrape or sore that gets infected with bacteria and then when the flesh dies, fungus eats that. So first comes the owie, then the bacteria, then the fungus. Not all scrapes or sores turn into F. Columnaris, which is mostly brought on by stress. And vise versa with sores.
I use Methylene Blue along with salt in a bare bottom ten gallon hospital tank. If an antibiotic is needed....i use Terramycin via feed, because dumping antibiotics into hard calcium water just makes them not work at all. Better to get it directly into the fish. And the methylene takes care of everything external.


----------

